# Mark Apsey - Gertmuppet



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi all,

Many of you will have heard by now that Mark Apsey, otherwise known to us all as Gertmuppet, was involved in a fatal car accident on Friday 14th. 

I wish his family and friends our condolences.

Kind Regards,

Cem K.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Although I don't know Mark personally, I read his posts on here and would like to extend my sympathy to his family and friends.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I am stunned by all this.

He was a nice guy - and seemed a honest freindly chap.

Our thoughts are with his friends and family.

RIP

Karen and James.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Theres pretty much nothing i can say but my deepest sympathys for marks family and friends.


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Cem*

I am totally shocked by this news Mark was an active member of this group. My deepest sympathy for his family and friends.

I think we should organise a reef or flowers to be sent to his family - how does everyone feel about this? Cem could we organise this through you?

Marc


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I never met Mark or even talked to him but I´d still like to send my sympathy to his family and friends. Truly a sad day... 

/P


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

May he rest in peace, my condolances to his family and friends at this terrible time


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

I only ever spoke to the guy on the forum, never met him in person.

May he RIP in Skyline Heaven!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Both John and I met Mark at several car events. A really lovely chap and always willing to help. 
Our love and deepest sympathy to his loved ones.!.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

My sincere condolances to his family, sadly I never spoke with him but from the reaction on this board I see that he was a great guy. Things like this show you that life is truly short.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I met Mark last year when he came to my house for some parts and we spoke on the telephone only last Tuesday. 

The news of his death over the weekend shocked me terribly, he was a quiet, genuine guy who obviously had petrol in his veins, he will be greatly missed here.

My thoughts and condolences go to his family and friends at this very sad time.


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

my family and myself would like to pass on our deepest condolences to mark's family and friends. may he rest in peace.


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

Shocking news. Puts things into perspective.

My condolences to his family and friends. 

Rob


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Again we've never spoken but may he find the eternal light & as someone else so eloquently put ...

May he & his Skyline RIP the highways & tracks of heaven never to worry about fuel, MOT's, repairs or insurance again.

My deepest respects to the family in their time of loss . . .


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*My condolences*

To family & friends.


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

My deepest condolences to his family, friends, and loved ones. A horrific loss to our community and all that knew him.


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

A sobering event. What a waste of a life. Thoughts will all those who knew him.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

My condolensces go out to his family & friends during this terrible time. 

I managed to find the BBC News article about this, which is here


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Such very sad news.

My thoughts and prayers are with his loved ones at this very hard time.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Shocking news,deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

I sold Mark a few parts last year and even though it was done by email and I never actually spoke to him he was a great guy to deal with. Also used to like the way he posted here and his enthusiasm for the Skyline was plain to see.

Don't really care about the circumstances of the accident because the outcome of it all was still a loss of life. And Mark was 44 years of age (same as me) and was no doubt really enjoying life to the full.

Percentage wise deaths will occur on all car orientated websites at some time, in some way or another, but even knowing this the hard reality is that it is very very sad.

Nice one Cem closing the site, very respectful.

Glen


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

My deepest condolensces go out to his family & friends  

Andy


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I didn't know Mark personally, however condolences to his family, such losses are never easy, especially so when its unexpected.

DaveG


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Condolences


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

my condolences to his family and may he rest in peace.

i hope i go doing something i loved,and i hope his family all the best.

take care m8.as someone said its unlimited funds up there to build the best motor


K


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

Dearest Mark

Rest in peace mate.

ALL of our thoughts are with you, and your friends and family.

Kindest Regards

From ALL @ GT ART
Gary
Chris
Cheryl
Adrian
Niko


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Condolances go out to his family + friends......


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very sad to hear this.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## Jeza south west (Oct 3, 2004)

*More shocking news*

Firstly, I would like to pass on my condolances to Mark's family and the many friends that he obviously has on this site. I'm new to this forum and to see so much support is really heart warming.
Secondly, I work for a major insurance company dealing with delicate situations around sudden death and the impact on family and friends, if anybody on the site is very close to Mark's family and feel that my help would benefit them in this hour of need please send me a PM and I will do all I can to provide both support and financial help if it is required.

Jeremy.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy shit, that is sobering, condolences to all involved 

methinks the drive home tonight will be slower....

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Like man others, i didn`t know Mark, but what a sad story.
thoughts are with his friends and family


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

My condolences to the family.

Very sad to hear of a fellow enthusiast losing his life whilst enjoying the car


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

My condolences to his family and friends on this tragic event.

Regards


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The first time I met Mark was at a meeting near Brighton. He turned up early and spent some time claeaning his car and chatting to Claire and myself. He was really enthusiastic about the car, the club and - most importantly - the people he had met. He was a genuine, warm and friendly person. I am sure he will be missed by a lot of people.

At this time our thoughts and best wishes should be with his friends, family and loved ones.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Condolences to his family and friends


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's terrible, defo one of the 'names' I've seen often in the forum.
I notice the BBC site says 'Nissan Coupe', too   

Very sad for the family, much condolences.

T


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Myself and my girlfriend offer our sincere condolences to the family. A tragic and sad event indeed.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

All,

We would very much like to approach Mark's family with a view to sending a token of our great sadness at Marks' death be that a wreath or a donation to charity. We do not however want to intrude at this time so we wondered if anybody knows Mark's family or girlfriend as that may be a more sensitive way of contacting them....?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Rest in Peace.

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

very,very sad news
my thoughts are with his family 

lee


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

very sad news, condolences to his family and friends


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

My condolences

Very sad


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Terrible news, not a lot more can be said...
As has been said, brings it all home...very sobering...

Thoughts to friends, family and anyone else involved with this tragic event


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*Sorry to hear about this tragic loss*

Rest in peace mate 

Umar.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Never met the guy but have spoken about various things via PM and Email since just after he bought the GTR, was a nice guy.

RIP mate


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

Never had the pleasure of meeting him in person, but its sad news all the same

Rest in peace chappy, rest in peace


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Very sad news, R.I.P.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Shocking News. Condolences to his family and friends.

Gav


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lousy news ,RIP mate


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

My thoughts are with his family and friends at this difficult time.

He came along to one of the Devils **** meets I organised last year ... he was a really nice bloke .... rest in peace mate.


----------



## gtr670 (Oct 3, 2001)

Very sad news, I never had the opportunity to speak to Mark but all the same it is sad to hear of the loss of fellow enthusiast.
Condolences to all who knew him.
Rest in Peace.

Jon


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Horrific news*

My sincere condolences to all his family and friends.

Like many others I never met him, but reading a few of his posts on here, he came across as a really decent chap who enjoyed his skyline to the full and will no doubt be sorely missed.

Rest in peace chap.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

*So so sad!!*

What a bloody awful thing to happen. 

Condolences to all who knew him



Regards


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Its a very sad time for all those involved with this tragedy. My condolences to all those who knew and loved him.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*Getmuppet*

That’s very sad news; I was talking to Mark just the other night, nice bloke, liked to turn a deal and was a 100% ebayer.
My condolences to family and friends. Rest in peace Mark.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Terrible shock, my deepest sympathies to his family and friends


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I only spoke to him a few weeks ago about his GTROC jacket.
He was well chuffed that rather than waiting the 2 days for
delivery, the supplier was 100yds from his house. So he
dropped everything and legged it over and picked it up 
straight after he'd got off of the phone, then called me 
back 3 minutes later telling me how chuffed he was with it.  

A keen chap!  

I still feel shocked today.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Shocked to hear the news...*

I first met mark at japfest last year at the combe he was parked next to me during the event.
I remember him well as we chatted most of the day, and he was a keen cyclist as well.
He later bought some of my product.
My thoughts go out to his family, partner, and friends and i am still deeply shocked at the loss of a really nice bloke.

May you rest in peace.x

mark


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Rest in Peace Mark.


----------



## ming (Oct 23, 2004)

*total shock*

extremely mind numbing news indeed,  really does put things in to perspective, my deepest sympathy's to all concerned, 
Geoff.


----------



## IMZO (Jun 22, 2004)

I dont know the guy but have the deepest sympothy for his family and friends. May he rest in peace.

The loss of a loved one is the hardest thing to ever go through, and i hope we all know that we should let of the pedal sometimes for our familys sake.

IMZO


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

May he RIP.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*My deepest thoughts to Mark and all that knew and loved him*

Only spoke to him a short while ago about a calendar.

Not the way to leave this planet in the prime of life. I can only hope that he finds his journey as equally exciting.

Thinking of you mate!!

Paul & Sue


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

Absolutley shocking stuff. 

Rest In Peace.


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Mark but obviously a well liked and respected guy. My deepest sympathy to his family and friends.


----------



## speedfreek (Aug 9, 2004)

Im so sad to hear this even though i didnt know Mark, RIP to Mark and my regards to his family and friends.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Extremely sad news. 

I also never had the pleasure of meeting Mark in person, but had talked to him via e-mails. Top bloke indeed! 

Condolences to his famliy and friends.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

RIP Mark. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends at this time.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*MAY YOU REST IN PEACE DEAR GTR COLLEGUE*

Our thoughts with his family and friends, very sad news.


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Many of you will have heard by now that Mark Apsey, otherwise known to us all as Gertmuppet, was involved in a fatal car accident on Friday 14th.
> 
> ...


My condolances to Mark's family: I never meet Mark but I'm sad for this accident.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

very sad news indeed.
condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

I am truly shocked and saddened by this event.

I never had the pleasure of meeting Mark in person but always found his posts entertaining, knowledgable and full of enthusiasm.

My greatest condolences to his family and friends, this is a terrible thing to have happened.

My best wishes,

Adam


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Never met Mark but thoughts and prayers for his family and friends. R.I.P. friend.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I last spoke with mark on the 12th and heard from him on the 13th of Jan, I have tried to contact him after Friday but was shocked at the news I heard.

Have never met him in person but spoken on different occations, and from the sound of his voice I heard a very great and kind man.

my condolences to his family rest in peace.


----------



## Daz_R33GTR (Nov 10, 2004)

I never met Mark but have read some of his posts, and like so many have said he sounded like a real enthusaist and a nice guy, my deapest condolences go out to his family and friends.

Darren


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

Things like this are never easy, my condolences goes out to his friends & family.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

My condolances to Mark's family and freinds.

 RIP  

Tony


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

condolances to his family.


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

just wanted to say although i didnt know mark
i had seen some of his posts and it fills me with sadness to here what has happened
and other than lat am at a loss for words

mark


----------



## DaleR (Dec 26, 2004)

This is awfull . R.I.P.


----------



## Tattooman (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark, may he a fellow performance car lover rest in peace and my condolances to all of his loved ones both friends and family.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

44 years old as i walk up to the car,  18 yrs old the moment i slip behind the wheel and turn the key  

To quote Mark, I did not know him but as I am his age I know the feeling. Mark Apsey Forever young.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh man I just re-read the "Cruises Over Here" thread  , I'm sure going to miss his sense of humour.
RIP dude


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hell ,just read that thread ,really funny .Where the hell is soobad


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

RIP Gert.

My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

hi guys am replying for mark who is no longer able to, firstly many thanks to you all for your great support and messages. mark died in his skyline the way he would of chosen, the adrenelin kicked in and goodbye mark. he was a really nice guy who loved his wheels and the club/forum. mark wasn't married and no kids but lots of friends who will miss him lots and lots. details of farewell send off claire will post soon. take care be careful in your cars you don't know what might be round the corner.
sue (marks long serving mate)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice of you to pop in and say those words Sue. Well all feel for Mark's family and his friends.

Kind regards,
Howsie


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for those kind words from youre side Sue, nothing more to be said really, sad feeling remains, meaning and value of life increased.

Kind regards,

Aram


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

blimey that was weird, when i got email notificaiton someone had replied to this thread, and it was Gertmuppet


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Crikey, I remember meeting and chatting to the guy.
Terrible news, very sory to hear it.

It's shocking seeing the post he made only last week about his R32 with the pictures, I hope he gets a JGTC R32 in the after life anyhow.

Having had one of my very best friends die this year I know it's an incredibly horrible thing to deal with, my best wishes go to his family and friends.

Ant.


----------



## dannyboy24 (Dec 9, 2004)

RIP mark

I didn't know him, and after reading this thread its a shame i didn't

Lifes a gift don't take it for granted, take it by the scruff of the neck and enjoy every minute of it.

You really don't know what the future holds.

Condolences to Marks family and friends.


----------



## KevC (Oct 12, 2002)

*My condolences too*

A truly sad event, I spoke to Mark only on the forum, but as someone else has said, it puts things into perspective and makes you realise that we must value each & every day. My heart goes out to all Marks family & friends. R.I.P.


----------



## Todster72 (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope that I am not out of line in posting. I am new here and never had the opportunity to chat with Mark or know him. Sounds like from the posts in this thread he was a very nice person. 

I would like to offer up my deepest condolences and sympathy to Mark's family, friends, and everyone here on the forum.

The car team I am a member of, TEAM NOTORIOUS, recently lost one of our members in a car accident so I know the pain that goes with losing a member of the community.

We have another guardian angel looking after us now. Mark - rest in peace.

Peace
Todster


----------



## M3_GT (Aug 28, 2003)

R.I.P


----------



## Chalky (Sep 16, 2003)

I knew Mark, and am deeply shocked to learn of his death. He truly was a lovely guy.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

4 Years on mate and we are still thinking of you.
Your trophy is quite a prestigious award now. 
I hope you are looking down on us from your lofty position with the same passion you left with.

Deepest thoughts.
Paul.


----------

